# 09 Caimen Pro Model...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What is the starting price or add price for this option? Hatches make me happy.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks great Kev.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> What is the starting price or add price for this option?  Hatches make me happy.



Give me a call and I can go over the details. We can put the hatches anywhere you like and how many you like as well...
I might put two hatches in the back on my next Caimen w/a finshed one-piece live well under one of them??? 
~ Kevin
East Cape


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

can we get a shot of the inside of that front hatch?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> can we get a shot of the inside of that front hatch?


Yes, when the skiff is done going through rigging. What angle do you want and what are you hoping to see other than a place to put stuff? LOL ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hard to tell from the pictures, where do they drain to?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

All drains on hatches go to the liner which then goes to the bilge. Kinda like your GB that you use Jan. 

"If" water should get in the front hatch and get passed the drains in the gutters....there is a channel drain that allows extra water to drain out. I must let all of you know the drain size and gutter depth was taken off our newer skiff the Vantage. 
I can assure you the hatch areas will be dry ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Anything for you sir... ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

good to know...

thanks Kev


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the hatches Kev...good for people like me who don't like clutter.


----------

